# i guess.



## mzreyes (Feb 6, 2007)

so im the first one here? if im the only here by the end of the third week, does that mean i win? lol jk!! quite a ppl have been asking me to do a tut for my "sumtuous olive fotd" that i did a while back. so here it is! enjoy!

bare face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









bare brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   dont cha love how my left brow is way thicker than my right?! umm.. i've come to the conclusion that my right is sparse because my bangs are always swept to that side. and it never see's any light. lol!! 





outline the outter halves. well actually i just basically outline the right, and light fill the left since it doesnt need much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








fill in..





heres something new im doing.. instead of filling my brows with all pencil, i use mystery e/s to fill in the inner halves. i like this better because it looks softer. ANYWAY.. line the bottom with an angle brush





then drag the color upward, blending it into the rest of your brow





finished!





conceal!!! im using this concealor by dior. its my HG and i loooooooooove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everything else is POOP!





blend!!! i use my ring finger. havent found the right brush yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








now i dust some pressed powder on my face. no foundation.. sorry im saving the last remnants for a rainy day. lol..





baselight paint all over the lid





sumptuous olive e/s in outter 2/3 





gorgeous gold e/s on inner 1/3





romp e/s in the crease





open





now add some embark e/s to define the crease, and in the outter V





arena e/s on brow bone





a lil bit of vanilla pigment just under the brows..





l/l/l in point black!!!





now while that is drying.. apply dark msf to contour. heres my attempt to show you guys this. because i know in my FOTDS, my cheeks dont show up very well. here we go.. unblended





nars orgasm on the apples.. then blend..





okkkk.. liner is dry.. apply mascara





gel those brows, and do your waterline





apply old gold pigment under lower lashes.. with an angle brush





again





blurrrry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but heres my lips liner with subculture l/p





apply lovedust l/s. this looks really gross





ew.





then vital spark l/g. i freakin LOVE this stuff!!! i've been using it almost everyday since i got it!!!!!!! UGH!!!!!!!!!! i might have to get another before their all gone!





tada!




hope you all liked it!


----------



## doniad101 (Feb 6, 2007)

You look great! Thanks so much for doing this tut!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 6, 2007)

This is such a gorgeous look and you made a great tutorial out of it!  I love how you covered every step so well!


----------



## Janice (Feb 6, 2007)

Yay, thanks for starting this contest out with such a great tutorial!


----------



## pink_candy (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Yay, thanks for starting this contest out with such a great tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## sarahhh (Feb 6, 2007)

this is sooo pretty! i loove your blending skills. i definitely choose you for the winner.


----------



## miss_lacey (Feb 6, 2007)

u r gorgeous, i love all ur tutorials


----------



## user79 (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Yay, thanks for starting this contest out with such a great tutorial! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes ditto! I was hoping someone would get the ball rolling and I didn't want to have to enter one myself because that seems a bit unfair, lol.

Great tutorial and great colours on you.

I hope we get a few more tutorials by the end of the month.


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 7, 2007)

yea come on post your tuts everyone!!


----------



## Kels823 (Feb 7, 2007)

GREAT job!! Man I gotta get a digicam..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean not that my skills are NEWHERE as good as yours but Id at least like to participate to sorta say 'Thx' to you guys who put forth such hard work!! Okay Im RAMBLING!


----------



## showpuli (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice job!

Lots of pix and clear instructions. I'll have to have a go at one this weekend.


----------



## Shawna (Feb 8, 2007)

I love this look!  Your tut was very straightforward and helpful.  My favorite part though,  is the part where you did your eyebrows.  I never thought to put the shadow along the bottom and drag up.  I'm going to try that tommorow because I love the look it gave you.  Thanks


----------



## n_c (Feb 8, 2007)

Ur way too cute...that tutorial was perfect...thanks girlie!


----------



## __nini (Feb 8, 2007)

awww I like your tut and your facial expressions GO!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 9, 2007)

I think it's awesome, I want to try this look.


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 12, 2007)

Gorgeous as usual!


----------



## user79 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh no, bandwidth exceeded. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can you rehost the pics at the Specktra gallery?


----------



## User67 (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks sooooo much for doing this! You totally inspire me! :notworthy:


----------



## XsMom21 (Feb 17, 2007)

You remind me soo much of my brother-in-laws girlfriend. Physically... I mean... cause her personality stinks... but you, my friend... lol.. I always laugh at your funny faces.


----------



## daisydeadpetals (Feb 19, 2007)

Yay, I actually have most of the things you used in this...Can't wait to try it out!!  Great job, it's a very pretty look =)


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 22, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## swtginbug (Mar 1, 2007)

great tut!! and yr brows look really good!!


----------



## Saints (Mar 1, 2007)

That's a gorgeous look, thanks for the tut


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 1, 2007)

lol, love ur facial expressions. I enjoy reading ur tut. Great job!


----------



## Emmi (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks!! Great tut! You look so pretty! Love the lip color!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 3, 2007)

I like your color combo!! Good job!!


----------



## maria1984 (Mar 9, 2007)

this is so goooood!!!


----------



## breathless (Mar 10, 2007)

want virtural spark now =]


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 10, 2007)

beautiful


----------



## aligirl (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting I love this look



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_so im the first one here? if im the only here by the end of the third week, does that mean i win? lol jk!! quite a ppl have been asking me to do a tut for my "sumtuous olive fotd" that i did a while back. so here it is! enjoy!

bare face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









bare brows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   dont cha love how my left brow is way thicker than my right?! umm.. i've come to the conclusion that my right is sparse because my bangs are always swept to that side. and it never see's any light. lol!! 





outline the outter halves. well actually i just basically outline the right, and light fill the left since it doesnt need much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








fill in..





heres something new im doing.. instead of filling my brows with all pencil, i use mystery e/s to fill in the inner halves. i like this better because it looks softer. ANYWAY.. line the bottom with an angle brush





then drag the color upward, blending it into the rest of your brow





finished!





conceal!!! im using this concealor by dior. its my HG and i loooooooooove it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everything else is POOP!





blend!!! i use my ring finger. havent found the right brush yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








now i dust some pressed powder on my face. no foundation.. sorry im saving the last remnants for a rainy day. lol..





baselight paint all over the lid





sumptuous olive e/s in outter 2/3 





gorgeous gold e/s on inner 1/3





romp e/s in the crease





open





now add some embark e/s to define the crease, and in the outter V





arena e/s on brow bone





a lil bit of vanilla pigment just under the brows..





l/l/l in point black!!!





now while that is drying.. apply dark msf to contour. heres my attempt to show you guys this. because i know in my FOTDS, my cheeks dont show up very well. here we go.. unblended





nars orgasm on the apples.. then blend..





okkkk.. liner is dry.. apply mascara





gel those brows, and do your waterline





apply old gold pigment under lower lashes.. with an angle brush





again





blurrrry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but heres my lips liner with subculture l/p





apply lovedust l/s. this looks really gross





ew.





then vital spark l/g. i freakin LOVE this stuff!!! i've been using it almost everyday since i got it!!!!!!! UGH!!!!!!!!!! i might have to get another before their all gone!





tada!




hope you all liked it!_


----------



## glamBelle (Mar 13, 2007)

Great tut! I love your brows!


----------



## bintdaniel (Mar 13, 2007)

hi!
you'rev so beautiful!! as usual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks!


----------



## AbercrombieBabe (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow you're so pretty! You look amazing without foundation. Great tut, your eyeliner is perfect


----------



## applefrite (Mar 18, 2007)

It is beautiful . Somptuous olive is very good .


----------



## missymaricel (Mar 19, 2007)

Beautiful! It's hard to find tutorials that are for Asian eyelids with a small crease. I usually find ones for monolid Asian eyes, or for those with a deep crease. I have neither! Your eye makeup application technique works great!


----------

